# Skinnies on different size rim



## lilman (Jul 9, 2011)

I found a set of 30x9x14 for 600$ with 40 miles on them. My rims are two different widths so will that affect the overall diameter of the tires? Also, they can be had for 800$ with rims for an arctic cat? Does arctic cat have same lug pattern as kawasaki?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ I dont think they do... Kawi's are 4/110 for IRS and 4/137 for SRA. 

If they were 10's or 11's I'd say they'd be just fine on your wider rims, I had 10's on rear rims & they were fine. But the 9's are pretty skinny I dont think it would work well on a wider rim. I'm guessing you might have 8" wide rims for the rear? It might be fine but... I dunno


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I just picked up a set of 8" wide wheels not too long ago because I got a good deal on them, I have skinny 31 laws up front on these wheels....Didn't have any trouble mounting them or airing them up, but first ride out I had to get against a tree REALLY HARD while turning out of a hole and managed to make one of them start leaking around the bead and it did manage to get low enough to come off the rim before I was able to make it back to my truck :34:
Had it not been for that I wouldn't have had any probs. There where several other trees and cypress stumps that were run over as well as several hard ruts and a couple wheelies. That being said, I think you could run them, but it would require you to pay a little attention while on the trail.


----------



## lilman (Jul 9, 2011)

I appreciate the replies y'all. I'm going with a set of practically brand new skinny wide mudzillas for 250$. I just like a good deal!


----------



## lilman (Jul 9, 2011)

And polaris425, Roll Tide!!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

sounds good! and Roll Tide back at ya! lol


----------

